# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  5 axis desktop machine Kickstarter project - www.5axismaker.com

## 5AXISMAKER

Hi everyone,
We have been working on a 5 axis desktop machine  with a large working volume and capability to use different tool heads:  from milling spindle to 3d printing head to touch probe. 

We are launching a Kickstarter campaign on September 22nd to fund the last stage of development. 
If  you are interested in this project please take a look at our video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Ovc9bfeXS1A ) and website ( http://5axismaker.com/ ).

This machine uses Mach3 controller and we are  developing a CAM script in Grasshopper that works on Rhino. The script  is free and open source you can download current version (Its a very  early versions and we will continue developing it and adding features as  the project progresses) from  http://5axismaker.com/software

 ( you need both  Rhino3d and Grasshopper to run it ). 

We would appreciate any comments or questions from the community.


5AXISMAKER.jpg5AXISMAKER g-code generator small2.jpg

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Interesting.  What would you say the advantages are of this type of machine for 3D printing?  How do you see this being used in a different way than Cartesian or Delta Machines?

----------


## 5AXISMAKER

Brian, thank you for your comment.  
 For me it seems that at the moment the weakest aspect of extruding type 3d printers is the surface finish you get. Regardless of the shape you print it is always striated horizontally and no matter how fine one can make the stepping I think it will be obvious just because of the nature of the filament deposition system.  
 A 5 axis printer in my view could finish a print by laying a texture or a pattern over the surface of the model. It could be possible to utilise the aesthetic of filament to actual create some pretty cool surface effects. I can see that a delta printer could achieve a similar result in some cases but a 5 axis platform has more freedom of movement so one could reach under overhangs and other difficult geometries.   
 It is an interesting question and I can see that other makers can think of more ways to use this technology for 3d printing. If anyone feels like sharing their ideas I think it could make for an interesting discussion.

----------


## speshul41

The video shows the machine working as a CNC. Can you link some video of it operating as a 3D printer while utilizing all 5 axis?

----------


## 5AXISMAKER

speshul41, thank you for your comment,
 At the moment 3d printing head is under development together with other tool-heads. This is why we are seeking funding on Kickstarter so we can finish this development. So unfortunately we do not have any footage of 5axis 3d printing at the moment but as soon as we have some I will post a link here.

----------


## Wayne

This machine looks awesome! I'm a machinist by trade and since leaving my career to become a full time carer for my two sons I've been keen on keeping my hand at CNC milling but they're too expensive. I own a 3D printer which I always wanted and now I've seen your new product I would love to have this in my garage. I'm going to do my best to raise £4500 for it but that'll be a challenge with looking after my two sons who have Fragile X syndrome.
I'm very keen to follow your updates. Can you keep me informed of the progression you guys make?
Also, what models will the software work from i.e. step files, solidworks, iges?

----------


## dregalia

Just a quick question or 2, but first, brilliant machine.  

So, are you using a 5axis controller card for Mach3 for this, or are you using a ramps variant with special firmware.
My second question, is either way you go, will you be releasing the firmware and software at the same time?  

I ask only because I want to try to piece something like this together to see if I can get the movement down.  I really want to try to build something similar.. It would be great to figure out while i'm sitting around this winter.  

Of course I'll contribute to the project, the software would be a great to use.. I share in your belief that the reason we don't have 5axis anything, is because the gCode generators don't exist yet.  Thanks for your time!

----------


## 5AXISMAKER

Wayne thank you for your comment. We really feel for you and if we reach our funding goal we will do our best to help you get one of our machines.  

At the moment we are developing a Grasshoper script that runs inside Rhino3d which uses surfaces but with the next update we will try to add mesh support so that you could import and use practically any model imported model. The script and a short manual are available on our website in the software section.

----------


## 5AXISMAKER

Dregalia thank you for your comment. We are using a motion controller that works with Mach3, the firmware will come together with control electronics and the machine. The standalone software package will happen if we reach our stretch goal and in this case we will give a copy to every backer of the project.  

The current solution we are using, a Grasshopper script we are developing, we made available now as open source and hope that the community of makers could pick it up and create their own versions  and find ways to make 5 axis fabrication practical for them.

----------


## Ravikaleova

> Hi everyone,
> We have been working on a 5 axis desktop machine  with a large working volume and capability to use different tool heads:  from milling spindle to 3d printing head to touch probe. 
> Louis Vuitton Bag
> We are launching a Kickstarter campaign on September 22nd to fund the last stage of development. 
> If  you are interested in this project please take a look at our video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Ovc9bfeXS1A ) and website ( http://5axismaker.com/ ).
> 
> This machine uses Mach3 controller and we are  developing a CAM script in Grasshopper that works on Rhino. The script  is free and open source you can download current version (Its a very  early versions and we will continue developing it and adding features as  the project progresses) from  http://5axismaker.com/software
> 
>  ( you need both  Rhino3d and Grasshopper to run it ). 
> ...


It could be possible to utilise the aesthetic of filament to actual create some pretty cool surface effects. I can see that a delta printer could achieve a similar result in some cases but a 5 axis platform has more freedom of movement so one could reach under overhangs and other difficult geometries.

----------

